# Potato Broccoli Cheese Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 medium potatoes, cleaned and peeled
2 tblsp butter
2 cups of chopped onion
5 cups of boiling water
4 chicken bouillon cubes
3 cups of cooked broccoli
3 cups of shredded cheddar cheese

Cut potatoes into cubes. Saute onion in the butter. Add potatoes, water and boullion. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium and cook util potatoes are tender about 15 mins. Cook broccoli and combine. Blend in blender until smooth or desired consistency. Season woth salt and pepper. Heat again over stove adding cheese until melted.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

just made this. VERY GOOD !!!!!!!!! everyone loves it !!!!! - THANKS. - gonna warm some more up later for the game. THANKS ONCE AGAIN RUDDEDOGG


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

you can shave off about fifteen minutes by using diced frozen french fries. This trick was a favorite for slacker cooks that forgot to make soup for a shift.


----------

